# poudriere.conf CCACHE_DIR Considerations for multiple archs and versions



## tuaris (Oct 19, 2019)

I heard that if you are using ports-mgmt/poudriere with devel/ccache you must take into consideration the value of CCACHE_DIR in /usr/local/etc/poudriere.conf if you are building repositories for multiple major versions of FreeBSD and different machine architectures.  As I understand, you can using a variable in the path but I'm unsure of the correct syntax.

I currently have it set to


```
CCACHE_DIR=/var/cache/ccache
```


----------

